# Can we discuss Wedding Client Meetings?



## AprilRamone (Jan 11, 2008)

I have had a couple already this year and although I felt like I did on ok job of trying to sell myself, I think I can do better.  I have a couple more coming up.  
I think I'm feeling a bit discouraged because the couple I met with tonight decided not to go with me because they felt that two photographer coverage was needed for their wedding and said that it was standard from all of the photographers they were meeting with.  
But that's a whole other thread I think.  In the meantime, would anyone care to describe in detail what they do at their client meetings and the typical questions they get asked as well as answers they give?  
I'm hoping this can turn into a good discussion.
Thank you!
April


----------



## ScottS (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh this one is going to be awesome... Im new to wedding photography and all that surrounds it, so threads like this are awesome!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 11, 2008)

I'll start
I generally meet the client at a coffee shop near them so it's more convenient for them.  I have also met with them at their home.
Eventually I would like to have them meet me at my home in a special place where I have a bunch of my work hanging and where slideshow viewing etc... would be ideal.
We greet and I always offer to buy them their drinks/food and while I'm off doing this, I start a slideshow of one wedding which shows all the engagement shots and every shot from one wedding.
I do this because I think a lot of potential clients would like to see an entire wedding instead of just my best.  
However, I eventually want to create a slideshow of multiple weddings to showcase my best work with emotion stirring music and show them an entire wedding via album rather than slideshow.
One thing that stinks about meeting in a public place is that they always have their own music playing and I can't use the stuff that goes with my slideshow because it would compete too much.  I am debating whether I should include a sample dvd in their folder.  
While the slideshow is playing, I start talking with them about the pictures they are seeing and I try to make a little bit of small talk about how they met and what their wedding will be like etc...
I also show them my printed portfolio that has very large prints (at least 8x12 but many are 10x15")  of different couples.  
This is my first year where I am really going to try and sell albums, but I want to put all new images in the sample albums so I don't have actual albums to bring to my meetings.  (I know, a real downfall to my presentation).  However, I cheerfully explain to them that I am waiting to put all new 2008 weddings into my sample albums and then show them pictures I have of the three different kinds of albums I offer.  I talk a little bit about the differences between each one, but I think once I am able to put the actual albums in their hands they will sell much more easily.  
I also go over my packages and how I have them structured and the differences between each.  

As we go through all of this we discuss their wedding and logistics and I ask them lots of questions.  

Toward the end of the meeting I take the time to go through all of the fine print in the contract and explain what everything means.  I really think they appreciate this since I think all of the fine print can be daunting to some.  
Toward the end I always ask if they have any more questions for me right there.  I also inform them that a 50% retainer is due to hold their date and that the remainder is due two weeks before their wedding.  
I always thank them for meeting with me and then we basically part ways.

Any suggestions on what I can do to make my presentation more polished or any sales techniques?


----------



## jols (Jan 11, 2008)

i take wedding photographs as a hobby.

the customer contacts me and then gets invited to my home for a meeting.

on arrival i take them to a small room i have with my pc in ect.

when seated i ask them where and when they are getting married.

this has already been asked before on the phone but sometimes people make mistakes.

i then show them three weddings that i have completed in albums.

while they are loking at them i ask them questions about what sort of style they are looking for ect.

all six weddings i have done or are doing have then said they would like to book me then [ oh after i show them the package prices]

so then i take a few more details phone address ect.

i tell them i take a fifty pound deposit [i used to take nothing] when i meet them a week brfore the wedding and the rest of the money when they collect the proofs.

i will meet them again about a month before the wedding to go over exact photos ect and then again a week before.

my contract is very simple [thanks to the help from the guys on here]

i too shoot the wedding on my own and this reflects in my price and if they want two togs [but none of my six couples have ever even asked]
then they will have to go somewhere else.

i dont offer what i cant deliver so to speak


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to meet clients in a coffee shop, and that worked fine.  Now that my pricing is fairly high though, I make them come to me.  That shows me that they feel I am worth the drive.  It's shows some "give" on their side.

Another reason I quit traveling to meet people is simply because I have wayyyyyy too many samples to be dragging around.  I carry 6 kinds of Albums alone.

So here's how it goes:

They walk into the "showroom" (which is basically my livingroom), and the walls are COVERED with huge framed prints and canvas wraps.  Each wall has a different aspect of what I shoot, ie Bridals, Engagements, Weddings.  My fireplace area has all the various albums displayed.  (I line up candles in the fireplace and always have them going).  A bigscreen TV is looping a slideshow of my work.  In other words, they are bombarded with constant photography from the moment they walk in.

I offer them a drink, and let them know what the options are there.  I offer sodas as well as liquor and wine.

They normally mill around and look at the photos while I am fixing them a drink.

The first thing that I do is to ask them what kind of services they think they will be needing.  That gives me a good idea of where to start.
If they want a bridal, I'll pull out some bridal proofbooks, ditto for engagement.  While they are looking throught the books, I will be describing how wonderful the couple was, where we shot, and the look that the client wanted to achieve.
Then I do the same with wedding proofbooks.  I show them entire weddings.  (This means alot, because they know they aren't just looking at the best of my shots, but at every single one delivered to the couple).

Then I show them every single album I carry, whether it's th one in the package they want or not.

Then I grab my client folder (that's a whole thread in itself), and show them how they can upgrade albums.  (They ALWAYS upgrade the albums).

I go over the contract with them, and TELL THEM WHAT I REQUIRE.
I then shut the folder, and ask them if they have any more questions.  If they don't, I ASK THEM IF THEY WOULD LIKE ME TO GO AHEAD AND BOOK THEIR DATE.  (This is where most people screw up....they never ask for the money).  After you ask, shut up......they will have to answer you.  They never just say no, they say, "Not yet, because.........".  This opens the conversation back up.  Maybe Dad is paying and he's not there.  Nothing you can do about that.  Maybe it's no because they are still unclear about something.  Or they say yes.  It's a win/win.
Most of my clients book during the meeting.  I also book 9 out of 10 of the couples I meet with.....not because I'm cheaper, or better, but because I have them "in the ether", and I've asked point blank for the money.

The normal meeting takes 1.5-2 hours.  Naturally, the above is a shorthand version.
Hope that helps!


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

April,
A coupla things you could do to help sales, IMO.

First, use proofbooks instead of slideshows.  In a slideshow, they are "forced" to look at a photo for the duration of that slide.  In a proofbook, they "linger" on the photos they love, and skip by the ones that they aren't so blown away by.  This leaves them with the killer shots in their mind, and the not so killer, forgotten.

Secondly, you HAVE to have a sample of what you are selling.  You can not sell what you do not have.  They have to be able to hold it in their hands.

And lastly, a 50 percent deposit is steep.  I have no idea what your packages cost, but remember, that they will be shopping for their overall budget.  Make it easy for them to book.  I require a third.  It's more managable.  Remember, you want them to book right then....

The rest of what you are doing sounds good though.  I think if you change the three things mentioned above, you will see a much higher sign rate.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Also April, I can't believe I missed it in the first go around.......

You didn't ask for the money......


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Another thing that helps is to create "immediacy".

This is what I use, and it's a true story, but you can see how by explaining this to the bride and groom, I'm lighting a big fire under their behinds.  There is a way to create urgency in many different ways.

This is again, true, and what I use...verbatum.

"Please let me know right away if you want to book the date, even if you haven't yet been able to send the paperwork....
The reason I say that is because I met with a bride, her mother and grandmother who drove in from San Antonio to meet with me.  (San Antonio is a 5 hour drive from me).  We had a great meeting, and all that needed to be done was for the bride to get the ok from the groom, who was paying, but she was 99.5 percent positive.
After they left, I went to my mailbox, in which contained the retainer and paperwork from a couple I had met with a month before, and had no contact with since the meeting.
When the bride got home, and got the ok from the groom, I had to inform her about the unfortunate situation, and needless to say she was very pissed off.  And I can't blame her.  (I later did this bride's sister's wedding though).
So, please, if you decide you want to book, let me know the moment you decide".

They then always ask, "Have you spoken to anyone about our date?"

My answer, "Yes, but it's been a week or so ago.  Just let me know as soon as possible, because ethically, I have to take the first one to book".


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

elsaspet said:


> Then I grab my client folder (that's a whole thread in itself), and show them how they can upgrade albums.  (They ALWAYS upgrade the albums).



Would you be willing to start a thread with this information.  I'm curious to say the least.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi Nic,  it's a LOOONG thread that I've repeated a few times before, so what I'll try to do is find it for you instead, ok?


----------



## nicfargo (Jan 11, 2008)

Elsaspet, 
That would be awesome.  Any ideas on what I would use for search keywords?  Or are you just going to throw up a link?  Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rachlynn17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Another selling strategy that I focus on, is that YOU need to be interested in THEM. (This was mentioned earlier, but I thought it needed more emphasis.)
Start your meeting by finding out how they met; how long they've been together; what they're excited about for their wedding, etc.
Remember that they aren't having a wedding so that YOU can take pictures. Your taking pictures because THEY're are having a wedding. (I hope that made sense.)

I was told in a seminar to specifically ask what their biggest fear is, (when it comes to the wedding.) The more emotions that you draw out of them, the more vulnerable they are and the more of an impact you can make on them. Then, let them know what you & your services can do to make that fear dissapear, (or shrink!).

Personally, I get very turned off by pushy sales. I hate being asked, "Can I help you?" at retail stores, and I usually end up leaving.
So I never ask for the deposit at the meeting. After all of the question asking, I encourage them to review the information, and let them know that I'll call them a couple of days to see what additional questions they have. 

Right now, my meeting/booking ratio isn't bad, but maybe if I try Elsaspet's "money now" strategy things would be outstanding.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 12, 2008)

Just wanted to say a lovely thread and a huge thank you to everyone who has commented. I have 3 weddings definitely booked for the summer (and perhaps a December one) and 2 phone messages I have to get back to (I am not taking anymore. I think 3-4 in a season will have me working my butt off well enough) and from those meetings I can guarantee you the most 'drawing in' aspect I noted was asking the personal questions (as Rachlynn mentioned), chit chat about wedding planning (I have been reading up on it so I have a better grasp of all it entails).

Another note just with my last meeting was pushing how you are really into customer service.  Earlier this week I talked on the phone to my cousin's bride in Italy for 1.5 hours about her album, tweeking the layout, asking specifications such as language (we did a partial English/German album).  Mind you she is a delightful individual to talk to and in most circumstances I would consider more then 45 minutes on the phone regarding the album excessive, but I could explain to this couple that together we designed an album that was going to showcase the best of the wedding throughout the entire day and both of us are greatly anticipating the final result.


----------



## elsaspet (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Rachlynn,
You are exactly right.  I have a whole questionairre that we go over that discusses where they met, how long they have been together, themes, important friends and relatives at the event.
I too think it's really important.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you for all of the great replies everyone!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys,
I just got back from another meeting and it went really well I think.  
Thanks again for all of the great suggestions.
Cindy, I totally agree with you on needing to have an actual album for them to see and hold to get better sales on those.  I have sold an album without having one for them to see, but I'm looking forward to getting some sample albums done so that I can upsell.  
I was thinking about your comments on the slideshow.  I really like the slideshow I have come up with, but it's of a whole wedding because I thought I really needed to show every image so they can see what they're getting overall.  I'm thinking of doing a much shorter slideshow with just my most fabulous images in the future and getting a proofbook to show an entire wedding instead.  Thank you for that suggestion.  I was thinking I needed to show an entire wedding in an album format, but a proofbook is a better idea. I can't believe I didn't think of that

I was also thinking about the questionare you said that you have.  Do you actually go through it with them and just ask them all of the questions in person or do you have them write it all out on the questionare with you? Or do you send it to them to fill out before they get there?

These are the kinds of questions I've been asking at the meeting and was wondering if they are similar to the questions you ask on your questionare.
*Will you have a rehearsal?  When and where?
*Will you be seperated before the ceremony? (So I can ask about doing pictures before the wedding and talk more about logistics)
*How much time before the ceremony will we have?
*What is your style?
*Reception: Will you be staying at the reception site and partying until the end or will there be some sort of grand exit?
*Any unusual traditions?
*Any family member feuds I should know about?  (This question is actually fun to ask because it always makes them laugh and then I can talk about how it's nice to know if Mom and step mom hate each other and I should know not to put them right next to each other in the formals etc...)
*How many are in your bridal party?
*How did you meet?
*How many guests?

What other kinds of leading questions do you guys ask?


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 13, 2008)

Last summer when I was second shooting after the bride and groom signed the contract she would take down the bridal parties first names as well as close relatives.  On the way to the location we would have a sheet and memorize them all - by the time we arrived it was "Oh hello Deborah, you are Suzanne's sister right?"

So that might not be a first meeting question but for after they confirm some more paperwork to fill out (everyone loves paperwork )

 I am not certain, it might have been in there, "but how much time for your 'together' formals?" Maybe state that you like visiting two locations sans the bridal party (or they can all drive in the limo and the party can stay an enjoy the free beverages  when they are having their portraits done)


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jan 15, 2008)

I am a professional advertising salesman by day. I have closed alot of deals, and average $1.5 million a year in sales. following a basic sales strategy in photog sales, I have only lost one wedding that I was bidding for. 

1. Open the meeting with setting the agenda for the meeting verbally, tell them what you will be showing them, and what you wish to discuss with them. 

2. Ask them questions, this is the information gathering stage. 

3. Once you have asked enough questions to get a firm idea of what their needs/wants are, discuss with them how your product or service can meet their needs, show them samples, give them tangibles. 

4. Allow them to ask questions of you, ask for any objections they may have. When presented with an objection, firstly you restate their objection and then ask them if you understand their objection. 

5. Answer their objections. 

6. Ask for their business. As a salesperson you should know/use/have in your aresenal at least 5 professional closing techniques.


----------



## emogirl (Jan 15, 2008)

My meeting style is exactly the same as Cindy....and results the same as well...its a rarity that someone who comes to see me doesnt book.  Clients come to me, we sit down in the living room, candles and all that...I have slideshows playing on the tv or computer and several albums open for them to look at.  I have other product samples, albums, layouts etc...and the new stuff all out to show them as well, so they can ooooh & ahhhh and know that I have lots of offer. It does help that I had a background in sales too!!!!

 You do have to sell yourslef and dont be afraid to ask for money!  I take a 1/3 deposit as well and I always ask at the end of the session if they would like book.  If they dont, i give them the first come first serve line...that usually grabs them!

Other things...let them talk!!!  Let them talk about how they met or things they want, their wishes, their plans....being willing to listen! the more comfortable they are with you, the more likely they will book! (and the more stuff you learn about them, the better you will be as their tog, plus you'll get great ideas for fun pics).


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm not at the point where I feel that having them come to me, is the best option.  I'm very willing to drive to meet them where ever they want.  I try to give them the feeling that I will do anything to get the job done and make them happy.  
I do understand that this actually isn't the best strategy but I'm working on it.

My main selling point (besides the photos) is my personality.  I try to create a connection with them and make them comfortable.  I've even had clients tell me how comfortable they've felt about me...but I do realize that for closing the sale...it's probably better if they have a sense of urgency.

I hear people say this all the time:
"Ask for the Money" or "Ask for the Sale/job".
But I rarely hear what they actually say/ask.  What is your wording when you ask for the sale?
This is something I really need to work on.  Does anyone have a recommendation for some good books on sales techniques?


----------



## emogirl (Jan 16, 2008)

Simply put, when the meeting is finished and all their questions are answered, if they have not already said they would like to book, then I ask "would you like to go ahead and book your wedding today" ....about 80% of the time they book it right then and there, the rest of them call back within a day or two. YOu can tell by the way they talk and how interested they are whether they are going to book you or not.....

If their response is "we'll have to go home and think about it" or "we are looking at other togs as well", or I have to talk to my parents first, I then I remind them that it is a first come first serve basis, but I dont mind giving them a couple of days if they are truly interested. 

Some people seem like they need a minute alone....so i will excuse myself for a moment and let them chat....that usually does it! Its a done deal. 

As for asking for the money itself, its not a rude thing to ask...i mean, you go to a store/restuarant, you pay your bill!! its's really no different. You rarely even have to mention the money, as its already been discussed as to deposits, so they know what to expect.


As for meeting people at my place...i feel i am no different than any other business/store, clients who want me will come to meet with me....same as "i like the clothes at that shop, so i go to them, the store doesnt come to me".  However, i have made exceptions before for people with mobility issues ( had a parapeligic groom once) or other special circumstances.  But 99% of the time, they come to me.  There are less distractions, you are in YOUR comfort zone (the home court advantage) and you dont have to lug all your albums etc...


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 16, 2008)

> There are less distractions, you are in YOUR comfort zone (the home court advantage) and you dont have to lug all your albums etc...


Yes...but i'd have to spend all day cleaning my house.  It's not a pig sty but on a day to day basis, it's not up to 'client' standards.

Eventually, I want to be set up for this...but not yet.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 16, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> Yes...but i'd have to spend all day cleaning my house. It's not a pig sty but on a day to day basis, it's not up to 'client' standards.
> 
> Eventually, I want to be set up for this...but not yet.


 
Haha Mike, I am sooo with you on that


----------



## Jeepnut28 (Jan 16, 2008)

Shall I book your date?  

Which package works better for you?  

Would you like me to fill out a contract tonight?

When shall I call you and follow up?


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 22, 2008)

this is such a great thread, and a much-needed one for me.  i also have clients meet me at home most of the time.  it's a newly-built home for us, which is a plus, being in a nice area.  i drag out the vacuum, clean up the dog toys, put the dogs upstairs, put all the things that are out, temporarily in a closet somewhere...it's a whole process.  it looks like a model home when i'm done tidying up.  i will meet with them at times but not like i used to.  with the cost of gas, i would drive for MILES, only to hear, we will think about it.  over and over again, we will let you know....so now it costs time and money.  as someone said...the store doesn't come to you.

i do what most would do.  i thank them for coming over, offer them something to drink, and bring them to the living room on the comfy new couches.  i like this better than the dining room table since it is cozier.  i ask if they have any questions right off the bat before we begin and i go over what we offer, what we do, as i hand them a large wedding album with prints matted in it.  they thumb through that, love the work, and love the proofbooks as well.  i go over it all and answer any questions they may have.  then we go through the contract briefly.  i can tell right away who is interested in us for real and who is just "there."  

what drives me crazy is before they come over, they have seen the site with the many samples and galleries, they have seen the pricing, and they know what they want.  they want to come over and express large interest.  most of the time they leave with the contract, not signing.  i don't get it.  why waste my time or theirs by not signing if they love the work and pricing on the site?  usually within a week i followup with them.  most of the time email goes unanswered, but the other times, 1 out of 10, i get the booking since i followed up...and in that email they state how excited they are to have found me.  i guess you can't please everyone.

one thing i find very hard to do is the close, asking for the money.  i hate doing that!  as mike said, i rely on my knowledge and work and personality to close.  i don't want to force them by asking for money.  i feel it is very tacky and i hate pressuring people.  i know there is nothing wrong in asking for the money.  i think i will say...would you like to book your wedding with us today?  if they say they have to think about it i will mention the first come first serve deal as you guys said.  

i would love to counter their "we have to think about it" with something like, is there anything in the package you would like to see as different to help suit your needs more....."  this would be great to say, since i'm all about flexibility, but then i may look desperate.  i have tried this before the close and have routed packaging around by removing some things and adding others to customize it for them.  although they are very happy, they still leave.....!!!  my pricing is affordable....it's hard to price things since pricing is all over the map with everyone.  maybe i should raise things by $500 and be done with it! 

most brides i meet have a range of around $1200-$1500 to spend and we always include 2 photographers.  this puts me in a bind since the proofbooks cost $150 each and i need to include them since it's great marketing when they get passed around.

anyway, sorry this is longer than i wanted.  this thread was a a help.  i just need to get with the closing more.  that is the hardest for me.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 22, 2008)

> maybe i should raise things by $500 and be done with it!


You may be onto something there.
I've heard it time and time again...raising your prices is a great thing.  That being said, it's easier said than done.

On aspect is that people with a budget of $1200-$1500 might be doing a lot of shopping around....while people with a budget of $1800-$3000+ might be more cognizant of their time...if they come to you, they have probably made up their mind.


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 22, 2008)

Mike, you are right, it is easier said than done. i always have 2 photographers at each shoot. more coverage, watch each other's gear, if i miss a shot, they could get it, etc. 

i want a starter package, where there are just 2 photographers for 5 hours with backdrop shots at reception and all photos on DVD. that is at $1250 right now. it may sound like a lot, it may sound like a little, i don't know. whether i give the DVD or not, i don't see many print orders, which is shocking, since the lab we use is phenominal. i give them the DVD! it costs me nothing...whereas a digital proofbook costs me $150. some studios do the 8 hours with DVD for $900 and others do it for $1800!

if i raise the rates, to match larger studios, i'm afraid i won't be looked at since we aren't a "name they know." if i lower the rates, then we aren't taken seriously.  i believe in giving people the most for their money.  i find it hard charging $2000 for just photos on DVD.  these brides i meet are booking and saying, oh, we only have $1400 max to spend. then i see other photographers starting out at $3000 and only give photos on DVD! amazing. hey, maybe i will try it for a month or two and see what happens, just for fun...jack them up there.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 22, 2008)

I took a wedding photography course, and the instructor made it very clear that the #1 reason for why people failed in this business....was that they weren't charging enough.

Maybe try looking at it differently.  Maybe you are charging $1200-$1500 for two photographers to shoot the wedding.  If you didn't give them any prints, how much do you think you would sell, with prints & albums etc.?  It might be several hundred dollars, or more.  When you give them the DVD, you are selling the reproduction rights to the images...and you should give that a high value.

Also...what about processing time and expertise?  I might spend 20 or more hours working on the photo, designing an album, doing all the little things that take up my time...that should be a consideration.

I guess not everyone can pull it off....but to be successful, we need to raise our prices, stand by them and sell ourselves.


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 22, 2008)

you're right Mike.  i never took the editing time and design and upload time to the lab, etc. into account.  i was too busy trying to entice people by beating out their pricing and getting established more. hmmm....


----------



## MichaelT (Jan 22, 2008)

I'm new here, but have done over 1000 weddings since starting business in 1985. One thing is for sure, clients have to like you and you have to like them. So the real question is, how can you get people to like you? The answer is not that hard - people like people who are interested in them.

In this thread I read a lot about asking questions, but usually they are questions that deal with the photography - after all, that's what you're most interested in. But the key is asking questions that help you get to know them. Where they grew up, what school they went to, what their hobbies and interests are. Etc.

If you have a problem with this, read the book "How to Win Friends and Influence People" (or something like that, from Dale Carnegie). If you haven't read this, it will open the window on client / prospect relations.

I put this to the test all the time. I book weddings without showing a sample and without showing a pricelist. After about 1/2 hour of getting to know them, talking very little about photography, but a whole lot about them and their wedding, I simply say, "How do you feel about having us do your wedding photography?" They will usually be having so much fun, that they say something like, "That would be great, but how much will it cost?" That's a "close", a done deal. I assume from then on that it's just a matter of details, signing papers and making deposits, and I talk and act like I'm now their photographer. It works like a charm.

And it's really not about the money. People can afford anything if they really want it. They say over the phone about how much things cost and that they have just a few hundred for photographs. I just don't hear it, because I know it's just the way people talk when they don't know what else to say. I'm amazed at how many people will say, "Oh, you take payments?" Of course we take payments! The financial end of the photography is simply finding out what level of payments they can afford and then figuring out a payment plan. They usually book 6 to 12 months in advance, so there is plenty of time to pay off 3-5 thousand before the wedding date.

Actually, I reject more clients than clients reject me. I can usually tell within the first 15 minutes if they are going to be problem clients, and quickly come up with reasons why it probably wouldn't work out. Why tie your hands by taking a job you know you won't enjoy? Either the right people will come along, or I'll have a free weekend - either way I'm a winner!

I hope this has helped someone get a better handle on wedding booking. It's really just the first step in developing a relationship that will hopefully last for many years.


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 22, 2008)

that helped me.  i do most of that, as far as talking to them...we usually get off the wedding talk and discuss them.  a bride last week said she just graduated college and was excited about it.  i asked her what she went to school for and is she trying to get a job in that field...etc.  i ask so i can get to know my clients.  you are right...some clients you don't want...but i take them anyway, it's money.  i am trying to not do that as much since i paid for it.  i had a terrible feeling once and i ignored it.  turns out their check bounced.  i come to find out from the bank they do this a lot.  they open accounts, write checks for a month, and close the accounts.  this was the 5th bank they pulled this with and i got caught too.  another story for another time.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 23, 2008)

Great advice Michael.


----------



## raider (Jan 27, 2008)

haven't read the entire thread, but here's what i do:  clients meet in our downtown office where there is a video playing.  it's styled in the fashion of a looping series of 'commercials' complete with interstitials of our video logo.  not only sells the photos but the video portion as well.  they talk with the booking manager and he can reference something they're asking about on the video as it comes up.  i'll read the rest later - i'm back from iraq so my responses should be more civilized.


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 27, 2008)

that sounds awesome...downtown location with nice office and a manager to speak with? commercial-style selling video? very cool. i would sign up! and i'm already married! hehe. i have been doing some reading, including on here, that has helped me a lot. i just got rid of my packages since i got tired of reworking them, trying to figure out what everyone wants. i just made it 2 photographers, 8 hours, 6 months online proofing with DVD, $1800. that way i can play with pricing, come down $100 or throw in a digital wedding album to get the sale. basically, everything but the DVD is an add-on....they can customize their package. i have been going between $1600 and $1800 and i see a lot of photographers in my area doing this for $2000 or more with 2 photographers. i'm also going to try and ask for the money in a way i feel comfortable with. would be great if i had a sales guy. 

back from iraq? i hope you stay here! God bless you!


----------



## jols (Jan 28, 2008)

hey 

i have 4 packages to chose from and i too have thought about just offering one package.

what do the pros do?

i know it would be easier for me but do you thinl the client likes to have a choice?


----------



## guitarkid (Jan 28, 2008)

i think packages are great but too many times couples analyze them and ask, if you remove this, can we add this, but i also want to know if we can change this?  then what would the price be?  i have had more clients than not, do this.  if packages are easier for people, i haven't seen it.  it usually leads to: i love this package but it isn't quite what we want....etc.  in the end, it may be easier for me this way and hopefully easier for them.  it's cleaner as well.  we'll see what happens.


----------

